

SEO Growth Hack: Piggy-Back For Fast Rankings - stanners
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2012/10/29/seo-growth-hack-piggy-back-for-fast-rankings/

======
keywonc
I was about to submit this too. Wonder how it went for those that tried this
hack. Can someone share experience?

